# 57454 or 57455 or neither?



## Tonyj (Oct 10, 2014)

Physician billed colpo with biopsy of cervix and ECC (57454) Does this note justify the procedure code or should another code have been used?

Pelvic:  External genitalia and introitus unremarkable.  Vagina:  Cervix agglutinated.  Acetic acid was then applied to the cervix and upper vagina.  Colposcopy was  performed.  Radiation changes noted.  Vaginal agglutination versus cervical os noted.  Biopsy was performed with cytobrush within the vaginal folds.  Rectovaginal exam revealed no palpable masses, smooth vaginal walls, negative nodularity.


----------



## monicahkfan (Oct 14, 2014)

If that is the whole procedure note-there is nothing noted about an ECC done.  I would check the path also.  It looks like cpt 57455.


----------

